# Great Pyrenees female



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello everyone!! I am considering breeding my Great Pyrenees female, and I wondered if anyone had any suggestions, as to how old she should
Be before I breed her, and such.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is she now?


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> How old is she now?


One yeat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet she needs to be over 3yrs to breed. You should also have hips checked.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, wait until she is at least two, three is better and do get her hips checked _and_ certified. When looking for a stud, make sure his are also checked and certified. Then start a little "breeding fund" to set a bit aside each month, in case of vet bills and other expenses, and you will be better prepared!


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Karen said:


> Yes, wait until she is at least two, three is better and do get her hips checked _and_ certified. When looking for a stud, make sure his are also checked and certified. Then start a little "breeding fund" to set a bit aside each month, in case of vet bills and other expenses, and you will be better prepared!


Thank you so much! Very helpful


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

carrotsnranch said:


> Thank you so much! Very helpful


You are very welcome! Thank you for asking!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

It would help your endeavors if you kept you goals in mind when looking for a stud. If you're breeding for LGD qualities, a stud that is a working LGD would obviously be preferable to a house pet. Good luck!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

We had a male and female working LGDs and planned to let them have one set of pups. Both are half Anatolian and half Pyr. We had planned to wait until her 2nd heat when she was over 2 so she would be mature, but came home when she was 16 mos to the two of them linked together. We let her have them and she did great had 7 pups lost none. There was tremendous demand for them I kept a girl and sold the rest within a week on craigslist even though they aren't purebred, there's definitely a good market for working dogs.

Well I still wasn't too keen on breeding dogs because I know how overrun shelters are even though these dogs are more like livestock and fulfill a crucial niche. So the plan was to have her fixed. I researched it and read in several places that her heats would be separated by approximately the amount of time equal to her age at her first heat. I thought I had 16 mos... well 4 mos. after the first litter, I came home and stuck together again! This time she had 10 and lost none and we kept one girl again. Now she's fixed and so healthy and strong. It worked out but be careful those heats sneak up on you! Luckily we had a male on hand because I would not have wanted her to go running looking and get bred by some other dog to get mutts that weren't valuable for work. We have the entire place field fenced and they respect it 90% of the time but like most LGD owners will tell you, no fence will really hold them if they want out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice.


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Thank you for your advice, and everyone else! I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a maremma dog and I am going to breed her at 2 years or 2/1/2 if that helps


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep the heat will sneak up we had planned to wait until 2 2/12 but around 14-16 months bam it happend and we have 2 week old pups lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

At first she had problems nursing she just wast really ready i think but i stuck with her and helped the pups nurse and withing 24 hours shebwas doing great now she is a very protective mom


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it worked out.


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

Awsome :7up:


----------

